# Turkish Rondo for Guitar



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Check it out- the last movement from Mozart's famous Sonata in A on a six string:

YouTube Clip

Two comments:

1. It works! and
2. The guy's technique and arrangement is impressive; especially note how he deals with those trills.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

That guy was really good. I couldn't keep up. I might play some Bach on
the guitar but forget Mozart! I wished I could play that good.
judy tooley


----------



## Hippogryph (May 2, 2008)

The guy is Bill Kanengiser, I think he's one of the best guitar players.  

He also plays in Los Angeles Guitar Quartet. I strongly recommend their "For thy pleasure" album, which features arrangements of Bach's 6th Brandenburg Concerto and other baroque works.


----------

